# Inflation and socialism



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/worl...o-be-a-millionaire-top-prize-meaningless.html

Yes the workers paradise of Venezuela praised by the Hollywood elite and marxists everywhere now requires a fist full of paper money to buy a few eggs. Approximately 2500 Bolivar for a dozen eggs which is approximately 60 cents US. A millionaire in Bolivars is utterly ridiculous. Oh the joys of universal socialism and bliss.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

We need to open the borders and get them up here quick.


----------

